# Meet Inky and Splat



## Rodentlover98 (Jun 18, 2020)

Here are my newest additions, Inky (with white stripe on face) and Splat (all black with white stripe on tummy).

They're 8 weeks old and super tiny. They're sisters. I've never had them from baby as I've always rescued them 6 months + old. Anything I should be aware of?


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

So cute!


----------



## Rebecca the Rat Mom (Oct 19, 2020)

Love the names! They're adorable!


----------



## THE_REAL_RAT (Nov 9, 2020)

Awww 😊 so cute


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

OMG AWWWWW


----------



## Kimchi60 (Jun 6, 2021)

Rodentlover98 said:


> Here are my newest additions, Inky (with white stripe on face) and Splat (all black with white stripe on tummy).
> 
> They're 8 weeks old and super tiny. They're sisters. I've never had them from baby as I've always rescued them 6 months + old. Anything I should be aware of?
> View attachment 302310
> View attachment 302311


Their both beautiful little girls


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Adorbs!!!! As for having babies, just handled them every day, several times a day. For my babes, I scoop each one up, hold them to my face and whisper their name, then kiss kiss kiss and put them down. They even let me turn them over and kiss their bellies lol.


----------

